# what is fonoform



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

the sub I am going to install use recomendeds useing fonoform in the box.

What is , where do I get it from

will it help


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

polyfill


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ES 300 D 700 (PDF File)
FONOFORM on all the inside walls except for the speaker's. Damping material: FONOFORM on all the inside walls except for the speaker's. ES 300 D ...
www.powerset.fi/autohifi/hertz/pdf_es300d.pdf
HX 300 D (PDF File)
Damping material: FONOFORM on all the inside walls except for the speaker’s. Damping material: FONOFORM on all the inside walls except for the speaker’s. Damping material: FONOFORM on all the inside walls except for the speaker’s.
68k - 10 sec @ 56k
www.hertzaudiovideo.com/Doc/pdf_hx300d.pdf

your not going to believe how I found this 

I typed in FonoForm and hit search .00035 milliseconds required


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> ES 300 D 700 (PDF File)
> FONOFORM on all the inside walls except for the speaker's. Damping material: FONOFORM on all the inside walls except for the speaker's. ES 300 D ...
> www.powerset.fi/autohifi/hertz/pdf_es300d.pdf
> HX 300 D (PDF File)
> ...


for real you are so smart I can't beleave you found a statement that says use fonoform and thats all you found

I did a search and thats all I found was the manual to the sub I have

I just wanted to see what it was mabey if you read the question you could of awnsered it I asked what it was and where to get it not where to use it


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

fatboyracing said:


> for real you are so smart I can't beleave you found a statement that says use fonoform and thats all you found
> 
> I did a search and thats all I found was the manual to the sub I have
> 
> I just wanted to see what it was mabey if you read the question you could of awnsered it I asked what it was and where to get it not where to use it


Only because of your response to Hic above: the manual that you found/had says that fonoform is damping material. Why not search (in google) for "line cabinet with damping material"?

To answer your question: look for something like this Parts-Express.com:Acoustic Damping Foam | acoustic damping foam black hole sonic barrier acoustic foam damping foam damping cabinet_damping and line every interior surface with the material except the mounting baffle. As Beats states, polyfill can easily be used but I've always preferred using something like I linked to above.

Good luck.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

fatboyracing said:


> I just wanted to see what it was mabey if you read the question you could of awnsered it I asked what it was and where to get it not where to use it


couldn't find out who sold it 

Hertz uses it [ e-mail em ]

Polymer Technologies, Inc. - Reduce Noise, Molded Foam, Noise Control, Thermal Applications

This company might interest you


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

FONOFORM

AZ AUDIOCOMP FONOFORM 5070 da 50x70 cm By AUDISON NUOVO | eBay

In case anyone is interested...


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

So its compressed polyfill im guessing, if bing translated that correctly.


----------

